# Seiko Alpinist New - SARB059



## kibi

*Seiko Alpinist New - SARB059














































*more pics here - *Seiko Alpinist New - SARB059*


----------



## kibi




----------



## bellbrass

Fantastic-looking watch! Does the bezel have 60 or 120 clicks? I'm normally into diver's watches only, but this is pretty nice-looking.


----------



## Fabricioab

just amazing..
wonderful pics..
thankz for the incredible shots!

cya


----------



## BenL

Fantastic shots, thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## danielb

Nice shots Especially 4th one:-!


----------



## kibi

all: thanks!


----------



## kibi

i made some photos today - *Seiko Alpinist New - SARB059 + sapphire + AR
*my friend's "abbot" watches - customized whit sapphire crystal and antireflex... 










more pics here - *Seiko Alpinist New - SARB059 + sapphire + AR*


----------



## kibi




----------



## dosei

Very nice. Do you mean your Alpinist contains a aftermarket sapphire crystal with AR?


----------



## kibi

dosei said:


> Very nice. Do you mean your Alpinist contains a aftermarket sapphire crystal with AR?


yes, but it's not my watch, but it belongs to my friend abbot


----------



## abbot

bellbrass said:


> Fantastic-looking watch! Does the bezel have 60 or 120 clicks? I'm normally into diver's watches only, but this is pretty nice-looking.


Actually Im not sure if my understanding of "clicks" is right but Ill try to answer the question. The bezel is not "uni-directional" like dive wathes have. U can rotate it without any "clicks" to both directions... I hope it is helpful for you.


----------



## nvv

Nice watch and nice photos! Thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## victorarmd

Very nice ideed. 
Could you please post some photos with the rubber strap fitted.


----------



## mateo44

I'd also love to see some pics with that rubber strap fitted. 

BTW, your pics were what finally convinced me to buy a SARB059 about a month ago. I was not disappointed, and that watch is getting tons of wrist time.


----------



## kibi

Congratulations! 
very sorry, but I do not have a photo with a rubber :think:


----------



## Stonechild

Nice, great pics..


----------



## toxicavenger

Beautiful Alpinist, it doesn't look as busy as the ones in the past did. I might have to check one of those out in the futre. Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## davidtsee

... I want one now.


----------

